# **ProLine BowStrings** Shooting staff



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*ProLine BowStrings*
Alot of you have gotten to know some of us from ProLine BowStrings through AT, and other archery forums.
As some of you may know, we started as a local company just helping out friends and local shops.
We then began to expand here on AT, and other forums.
We know provide Custom Bowstrings for many dealers. 

We have a very strict process, in both the building process, as well as the serving process. Special designed jigs, for our unique building process.
All of our strings are made of 452x BCY material, served with Halo .014 BCY material, and Center Served with .021 62xs BCY material.
We do offer every color produced by BCY.
We also offer all other materials made by BCY, but 452x is how we make them unless asked otherwise.

Now that you have heard a little bit more about us...
We are offering staff positions, for ProLine BowStrings.

What were looking for:
We would like to extend our staff, not only to Target Shooters, but Hunters as well.

Do you have to be sponsored by other companies now??? No way! 
We are a very supportive company, and looking for our name to represented throughout anywhere, and everywhere.

We want shooters, hunters, youth, men, women... 
No restrictions here.

This is a chance for both our company, and our shooters to take advantage of a great opportunity. 

We ARE NOT looking to Spam the forums, Simply looking to have product support for ProLine BowStrings.

We are going to be accepting applications Starting Now untill, February 2nd.
All applications need to be Emailed to [email protected]

Applications need to include:
Short Bio about yourself, and accomplishments on courses or in the field. Pictures are a plus as well.
Address
Phone #

Now after the deadline of the applications, we will need at least 2-3 weeks for review. We want to completely review each and every application.

Thanks everyone, and we look forward to the applications.

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

Awsome oppertunity here guys. Great deal for a seasoned veteran, or a youth trying to get their foot in the door. Joe makes some awsome bowstrings to boot!!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Thanks!
We have had alot of applications coming in so far. We will be reviewing each and every one.
We appreciate everyone taking the time to apply

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for the opportunity Joe!


----------



## Robin_Hood (Jan 14, 2009)

*proline bowstrings*

yup thanks! i sent in! thanks for the opportunity, Kody


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you for the opportunity. I sent mine in.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the opportunity. application sent


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey Joe can i be a Staff shooter/ dealer? if so put me down!

Jeff


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

Joe sent you a message on EAF:wink:


----------



## Boger (Dec 3, 2008)

*staff shooter*

I sent you an email. Thanks:thumbs_up


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*yeip*

SOOOooooOOO Many Emails...
Appreciate it!!!


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Email sent.. Hope to hear from you.. Thanks Steve


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Thanks everyone that is sending in your applications. 
We appreciate them... 

Thanks for the post on the thread as well.


----------



## SAMMYR337 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Strings*

Thanks for the opportunity Joe , Remember good cars want handle good on average tires , and good bows want shoot good with average strings.
everybody have a good day and always have a great day shooting.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Thanks for the comments.
We are very excited about giving the opportunity.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

email sent thanks Joe actually 2 of them sorry forgot the attachments


----------



## Ranger620 (Jul 17, 2008)

*staff*

Email sent as bowhunterrj thanks for the opportunity. I purchased a set of string for my dxt to try them and they are great compared to the stockers.


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*Staff Position Opportunity*

Thanks Joe for the opportunity.
I am working on an application right now!
I also am shooting a DXT with Joe's string/cables and tuned by him. Over 1,000 shots so far, no stretch! Shooting lights out, can't wait for 3D to get here.

Later,
grey squirrel
>>>--------------------->


----------



## gatorade (Jun 14, 2007)

*pm*

Sent you a PM


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Keep them coming! We are getting tons! 
Thanks to each and every one of you!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Still rolling in!

If any of you have any questions about how to apply, or what to have in an application.
Feel free to post here on the thread, and someone will definately help you.
Or
Feel free to PM us as well, we can help you get started.

Thanks again everyone!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

thanks for the oppurtunity.........:darkbeer:
can't wait to hear back...........


----------



## IdahoCowboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*Staff Position*

Email & resume sent! Thanks in advance....

Tim


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

IdahoCowboy said:


> Email & resume sent! Thanks in advance....
> 
> Tim


Joe sent you an email

Thanks
Travis


----------



## IdahoCowboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*PM to ya.......*

Travis, sent you a PM.



travski said:


> Joe sent you an email
> 
> Thanks
> Travis


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

travski said:


> Joe sent you an email
> 
> Thanks
> Travis


sorry for confusion

Should have said

Joe, I sent you an email
thanks
Travis


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

Ed, sent in an e-mail yesterday, thanks for the opportunity guys


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Thanks again everyone, the continued support is amazing. 
We truly appreciate it.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Keep it going!

Trying to answer all of your emails, PMs for those that had questions..! May take awhile, tons and tons of them!

Thanks!


----------



## SAMMYR337 (Nov 24, 2007)

lets get Joe back on the front page. shooting you back to the top with proline bow strings.


----------



## Ninja_Archer (Dec 31, 2008)

Email sent!
thanks!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Thanks!


----------



## Schmucky (Feb 18, 2005)

Putt'em back on TOP !!!!!


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Bump it up!!! Great opportunity...:wink:


----------



## Ninja_Archer (Dec 31, 2008)

TTT:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Well Joe I don't know how I missed this but I'll be sure to get my email together and out to you tomorrow....Oh and you need to make a trip up to AO, we got the indoor range building built this week and it should be up and running by the end of next week.:wink:


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Thanks!! 
I have been getting tons and tons of emails..PMS... 

Sammy...I have not forgotten you...I'll try and PM you soon... 

Joe


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Sounds Great Goofy!
I'll be expecting it


----------



## SAMMYR337 (Nov 24, 2007)

sounds good Joe I was at a pro shop today doing some product advertizing,and I've got them looking at your strings . fingers crossed.look forward to hearing from you. don,t tell- um to bring it . untill you string it .:thumbs_up:thumbs_up or maybe that should read tell-um to bring and you'll string it pretty catchy you think , I know what you're thinking don't quite your day job.


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

Email sent Joe, thanks for the opportunity.......:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the chance to shoot for you.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Tomorrow is the last day to take the opportunity to be on our staff!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Today is last day*

Last day to submit resume!!!!


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

App Sent. Thanks for the great opportunity!!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Deadline!

Thank you for all of the applications and resumes that have been sent in from Email,PM,and direct mail. 
We greatly appreciate all of the support!
We will now be giving each one a full review, and taking our time choosing the correct staff for ProLine BowStrings.

Once again, Thank you.

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## WHITETAIL1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

app sent, thanks Joe.


----------



## Tolley (Feb 25, 2007)

Can't wait to hear some news!


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

back to the top
Either way it's a great opportunity


----------



## IdahoCowboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*Now the wait.....*

I don't envy you right now Joe! All those resume's to go thru.... I know you will get some fine shooters out of this tho. Hope to get some good news soon, good luck to all!

Tim


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Oh I know! LOL, there are soo soo soo many to go through!
I'll be reading each and every one of them though. I want to be able to get to know everyone, whether they get to be on staff or not. Its nice to get to meet everyone!

Thanks

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Good luck everyone! ProLine would be a great company to represent & Joe is a great guy!:wink:


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

back up top for Pro Line


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*Where's Joe?*

Wonder where Joe has been the past couple days?

Hope he's doing alright! :thumbs_up

Here's another bump for him.


----------



## IdahoCowboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*Back up!*

Lets keep this at the top for a great guy and a great product!:thumbs_up


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

IdahoCowboy said:


> Lets keep this at the top for a great guy and a great product!:thumbs_up


ttt


----------



## IdahoCowboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*Ttt*

Oh No!!!! Page 2 just will not do!:mg: Hows it goin Joe? Gettin those resumes sorted out? I really need strings for the NFAA sectionals in a few weeks, would love to be able to show some off!! :wink:

Tim


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Still working our way through them. Should not be too much longer though!! Working hard to pick the correct staff.
Thanks again everyone!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

*ProLine* said:


> Still working our way through them. Should not be too much longer though!! Working hard to pick the correct staff.
> Thanks again everyone!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Thank you Joe, it's a great opportunity you are offering to some.....


----------



## Tolley (Feb 25, 2007)

My vaportrails are getting a little sketchy, sure would be nice to be shooting a new set of ProLine strings! haha


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

back to the top for Pro Line


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

Back up from page 2


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*ttt*

My signature is really wanting to have the word "staff" behind ProLineBowstrings. :wink:

Let's get this back up top for Joe,
Exceptional products and service!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Its getting close everyone... Just finishing the last few applications... 

Thanks to all!


----------



## jereast12 (Sep 3, 2007)

with a little bit of luck maybe im one of them thanks joe.... bump ttt


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Good luck to all.. Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

*staff spot*

hi my name is joseph homan i would love to shoot for your staff . you can call me at 484/336/3219 thanks joseph


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

Cant wait to see Prolines Staff!!!!


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Cant wait to see who makes the staff. My new AM35 needs a new arrow propultion system bad...lol.


----------



## gatorade (Jun 14, 2007)

can't wait to see the staff and hopefully show them off at our 
archery for cure shoot.


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*Ttt*

Let's get this ProLine guy a bump! 

Awesome strings, Excellent service and quality!


----------



## Tolley (Feb 25, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

Bump!!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

This week, is the week... 
..........  ............


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

*ProLine* said:


> This week, is the week...
> ..........  ............


Got my fingers crossed, thanks again for the opportunity.....:thumb::darkbeer:


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*Cool*

Thats what I'm talkin' about!

Can't wait to see who makes the staff.


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

Hope this week goes by fast!!!! :set1_applaud:


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

Good luck to all!! Joe told me i cant be a staff shooter  O wait i'm a Proline dealer  it's all good!!! LOL


----------



## IdahoCowboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*It's close....*

I'll start the drum roll for ya Joe! Can't wait to hear the outcome!
:banana::banana::drummer::drummer::drummer::RockOn::RockOn:



*ProLine* said:


> This week, is the week...
> ..........  ............


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

every thing you asked for i sent you in e mail thanks


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

Back to the top for Joe..................:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*ttt*

yeah, can't wait!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Tomorrow the shooters representing ProLine BowStrings Will be announced.

I would personally like to Thank Everyone for all the Applications sent to us. Its great to have everyones support.
The Staff will be consisting of shooters that share a passion for the sport. Can represent ProLine BowStrings in a professional Manner.. and that we can lend a helping hand to assist them in growing with the sport, and with our company.

Every single application has been read by myself, Joe. I did not just browse through, I read every word and all the pictures.

So thanks again to everyone, and we appreciate it. As much as I hate to not be able to have everyone who applied for our staff, we sure do hope that you will support our company and we are sure you will have complete and total confidence in your set up with ProLine BowStrings!!

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Good luck to all. And again thanks Joe...:wink:


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*yeah*

yeah, sleepless night tonight.


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

Best of luck to all!!


----------



## SAMMYR337 (Nov 24, 2007)

good luck and, good shooting to all , and most of all good luck to Joe and Proline bowstrings Thanks Joe


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*Tick,Tock*

The clock is winding down. :secret:

Good luck to everyone. 
Joe would be a class act person to shoot for no doubt!

Let's keep ProLine at the top where it deserves to be! :wink:


----------



## IdahoCowboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*Good luck!!!!*

:drummer::drummer:Good luck to all who applied! Now can I have a drum roll please.......:drummer::drummer::drummer::drummer:


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Alright...Alright..Here we go..*

I've enjoyed the chance to meet everyone, and have gotten to hear from quite a few of you from PMs. 
*
Our National shooting staff:*
Steve Zadrony
Jeremy Easton
Rick Risner
James K.
Kenneth LaFountain
Brandon Tollefeson
Tyler P. Homan
Travis Skinner
Edward Odom
Peter Ray
John Lien
Christopher Hansen
Scott Bradford
Tim Hancock
Matt Kennedy
Mike Nunelly

*Our Pro Staff:*
Our Pro Staff Posistions are still in the midst of being complete. 
Amanda Bernhardt
Wendy- Montanagirl 
SammyR337
Brandon Aylard
Joe Hamilton...duh 
More included soon..

Two seperate staff positions. National shooting staff and Pro Staff.

Now some of the written above may not still be wanting to be on the staffing or may go into a position where they can no longer be with us. Those positions will then be offered here on AT.

In order for the contract to be sent out. I need each name above to PM me with the YES/NO of being on our team. Also include your address, that way I can mail out the contracts.
In the contracts, it will have the information that will be included your shooting positions.

Once again, thank you very much. We appreciate everyone. This is a great opportunity for both sides of the situation. We appreciate everyone that applied, and sorry that we could not choose everyone.
We still hope that you continue to support our company.
Hope to hear from everyone here soon!! 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the opportunity to represent ProLine Joe!


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

:darkbeer:Thanks Joe. It's a pleasure to be on board with a great team and looking forward to this season...Congrats to all....


----------



## jereast12 (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks alot joe, glad to represent...


----------



## SAMMYR337 (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Joe I promise not to disappoint congrads to the rest . have a good day , and always a great day shooting Proline bow strings.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

PM sent. :wink:

Lien2


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

pm sent

thanks alot Joe


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

Thank you Joe, look forward to doing my part....... Awesome!:darkbeer:


----------



## Tolley (Feb 25, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks alot Joe! Can't wait to start shooting some ProLines BABY!


----------



## Dierte (Nov 18, 2007)

awesome, thanks Joe


----------



## IdahoCowboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*Let's Dominate!*

Thanks for the position Joe, you won't be dissappointed!!! Time to outfit ALL of Idaho with ProLine strings! My local shop will start promoting and selling them now also. Glad to be aboard and congrats to all who made it. Lets put ProLine on top!:wink:

Tim Hancock


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*Congrats*

Congrats to all those chosen!

It ought to be a great year working with "The Best" !!!

Need strings ? Get ProLine !!!

Again, congrats to all!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

grey squirrel said:


> Congrats to all those chosen!
> 
> It ought to be a great year working with "The Best" !!!
> 
> ...



Yep this should be a banner year for Proline and all of us shooters:thumbs_up


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Update*

I've enjoyed the chance to meet everyone, and have gotten to hear from quite a few of you from PMs.

Our National shooting staff:
Steve Zadrony
Jeremy Easton
James K.
Kenneth LaFountain
Brandon Tollefeson
Tyler P. Homan
Travis Skinner
Peter Ray
John Lien
Christopher Hansen
Scott Bradford
Tim Hancock
Matt Kennedy
Mike Nunelly

Our Pro Staff:
Our Pro Staff Posistions are still in the midst of being complete.
Amanda Bernhardt
Wendy- Montanagirl
SammyR337
Brandon Aylard
Joe Hamilton...duh
More included soon..

Two seperate staff positions. National shooting staff and Pro Staff.

Now some of the written above may not still be wanting to be on the staffing or may go into a position where they can no longer be with us. Those positions will then be offered here on AT.

In order for the contract to be sent out. I need each name above to PM me with the YES/NO of being on our team. Also include your address, that way I can mail out the contracts.
In the contracts, it will have the information that will be included your shooting positions.

Once again, thank you very much. We appreciate everyone. This is a great opportunity for both sides of the situation. We appreciate everyone that applied, and sorry that we could not choose everyone.
We still hope that you continue to support our company.
Hope to hear from everyone here soon!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


This is the update of the list as of now. Thanks


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks alot Joe. I am excited to start representing Proline!! Congrats to all who made it


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Thank YOU! 
We appreciate all the support from everyone, its an honor to have everyone on our team! 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## supertechy (Oct 28, 2007)

*proline*

Congrats to all that made it.


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

I dont how you do it joe. how many people work for you? I know you are more then Busy. now it's really going to grow now. Maybe I need to move and work for you??? are you hiring?

2009 is going to the year for Proline bowstrings!!!



Shoot like a Pro! Shoot proline!:thumbs_up


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey Joe....give me a call tomorrow if you can, I'm off work tomorrow and Friday...I need to get down to your place and talk to you about this year. Brandon has my cel number if you didn't get it....I think I sent it to you via PM though.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Matt if you could send it to me again, I will give you a shout. 
Mods helped me combine both of my accounts today, so I am still sorting my PMs out 
Looking forward to seeing you buddy! 

Joe


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Well we are all family based. I started the company, and have brought in my family to work with me. 
4 Full time, 1 Part time.
EVERY SET is made by myself... Then their off to be twisted, and then they sit under tension. Then to be served. Then back to the tension. Which is what everyone else does all day. 
The reason no one else does the actual building process, is I personally believe that to be the most critical process of my building. Its a unique setup that I have...
And yes we are slammed. Its great though, never hear me complain. Love what we do, and everyone is as paranoid about perfection as I am... Buncha of crazy weirdos:teeth:

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

*ProLine* said:


> Well we are all family based. I started the company, and have brought in my family to work with me.
> 4 Full time, 1 Part time.
> EVERY SET is made by myself... Then their off to be twisted, and then they sit under tension. Then to be served. Then back to the tension. Which is what everyone else does all day.
> The reason no one else does the actual building process, is I personally believe that to be the most critical process of my building. Its a unique setup that I have...
> ...



Now THAT'S what I like to hear!!! :thumbs_up

Lien2


----------

